
The engineer’s guide to motor control: Sensing rotational position - yagnaumsys
https://eengenious.com/the-engineers-guide-to-motor-control-sensing-rotational-position/
======
TechWatcher
Could Hall Effect sensors also be used for precision position control in
addition to the sensors mentioned here? (see:
[https://goo.gl/9nSbua](https://goo.gl/9nSbua))

~~~
girishmhatre500
I think Hall effect sensors suffer on resolution compared to resolvers

------
bavcyc
another method:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchro](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchro)

------
mathewspro
Nice info about motor control

